

A fellow HN'er helped me find the missing weather balloon footage - hartleybrody
http://blog.hartleybrody.com/found-balloon/

======
rayditutto
Landed 2.25 miles due west of an airport. "That said, I also took care to
avoid airports and other airspace that might cause issues as the balloon was
being launched. . . . I didn’t want my balloon getting tangled with an
airplane or causing any other issues."

